# Hp Oem Bios Mod Request



## 1234s282 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I have a HP Pavilion a608 Desktop Pc. It has a 2.53ghx Celeron D 325 processor which i would like to overclock, However , i have a crippled oem bios that doesnt allow ANY overclocking options!. My Motherboard is an Msi MS-6577 v3.1 which i understand to be a special oem board , as there are no support downloads for it on the MSI site or using their live update tool.

I have the latest BIOS from hp which is v3.26. Using everest , my motherboard BIos Id is reported to be 05/09/2005-i845G-W627-6A69VM4YC-00 which i take the first bit to mean the date , then the i845G because its intels 845G chipset.

Please Can Somebody Unlock Everything They Can In My Bios , including overclocking. Iwould also  like to upgrade to windows vista and would be very pleased if somebody could add the SLIC table to my Bios aswell.

I have backed up my Bios using winflash and have uploaded it to this link in case it helps everyone

http://www.savefile.com/files/2032129

Many Thanks In Advance , I Look forward to your replies

1234s282


----------



## Xazax (Mar 9, 2009)

The problem is.. the board itself might not allow for overclocking, not just the BIOs


----------



## 1234s282 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ah ok Mate

If somebody would be kind enough to do it , im prepared to risk the reflashing etc just to see what i can do

mainly because my CPu has a very high multiplier (19) and the FSB is 133mhz so even if i could just put the FSB to arond 160mhz , making the total cpu speed be 3.04ghz that would be a big improvement. The board itself can take up to 3.06ghz pentium 4's with hyper threading and as i can actually see the overclocking options in the Bios , i think i might be able to overclock with it. The options are visible , just grayed out.

Ive done some searching around and some of the retail equivalents of the ms-6577 include MSI 845GEM
MSI 845GLMS
MSI 845GVM
MSI 6526G
MSI 6526G-L

Can anyone get a so called "Unlocked" Bios by using the official bios of the models above?

I have seen this done before

Thanks


----------



## Xazax (Mar 9, 2009)

It may be possible but those OEM things are really tricky things.. you dont wanna flash your board with another BIOs and totally brick the board.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 9, 2009)

If I were you and had the funds, I would do a little upgrading. Because' I don't think you are going to get that board to do to much, even if someone could mod the bios for you.

You can try here and see if they can find something:http://biosagentplus.com/?PHPSESSID=lfchot4qpr69nhh1ojn22g12f2

Or try this:http://www13.plala.or.jp/setfsb/



I forgot about this one:http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=189 and read this:http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/Overclock-t135038.html&st=45&p=828490


----------



## jagass (Mar 9, 2009)

Then go for the one that will allow the overclocking...


----------



## 1234s282 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Everyone

Quick Update , my PLL chips i a Cypress CY28349

Would like a standard unlocked bios is possible please


----------

